# Farbe der Hortensienblüten



## KarinSofia (23. Juni 2019)

im vergangenem Jahr habe ich mir die Hortensie " Ruby Tuesday" gekauft. Sie soll lt. Gärtner eine kräftige rubinrote Blütenfarbe haben. Im letzten Jahr hatte sie keine Blüten, in diesem Jahr ist sie zu einer kräftigen Pflanze mit vielen Blüten gewachsen.
Leider sind alle Blüten weiß!!!
Hat Jemand dafür eine Erklärung oder Erfahrung?


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juni 2019)

Vermutlich ein Kuckucksei!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juni 2019)

hallo Karin,
ich würde einige der Blüten und Blätter fotografieren und in der Gärtnerei zeigen, wo Du diese Hortensie gekauft hast.
Vielleicht kann man Dir dann sagen, welche Sorte Du erstanden hast. Ansonsten mal in einem __ Hortensien-Forum oder in einer
spezialisierten Gärtnerei nachfragen.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2019)

Hei..freu Dich doch...weiße __ Hortensien sind total schönnnnn
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juni 2019)

Auf der Seite der Online-Gärtnerei www.pflanzmich.de kann man im Gartenfrageforum Bilder von Pflanzen hochladen und Fragen dazu stellen. Der Gärtnermeister gibt meist zeitnah und kompetent Antwort, auch andere Nutzer geben häufig hilfreiche Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn es eine Hortensie Magical "Ruby Tuesday" ist, dann wechselt die nicht einfach die Farbe nach weiß.
Ich vermute mal, dass da beim Beschildern ein Fehler passiert ist und es wohl eher eine Magical "Wings" oder Magical "Noblesse" ist.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2019)

Ohh, Du scheinst Dich gut mit __ Hortensien auszukennen...
Diehier hab ich von Rewe...schon vor 2 Jahren oder so...

Hat die einen Namen oder ist das einfach eine Normalo Bauernhortensie?
Finde die auch total hübsch...
Problem ist, ich weiß nicht, wie ich die eintopfen soll...
In Rhodoerde oder normale, wie Rispenhortensien.
2 von denen hab ich schon in die ewigen Hortensiengründe geschickt...
Wohl, weil es die falsche Erde war?
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2019)

Jetzt hätt ich doch glatt die Bilder vergessen...
Und hier mein Schätzchen...
 Meine Hortensie "Lady in Red" blüht
  
Das war liebe auf den ersten Blick im Urlaub in St. Peter Ording...
Jedesmal Getränke holen bin ich um das Ding außenrum geschlichen, das vor dem Getränkemarkt stand...wie eine Katze um den Heißen Brei...
Hab sie dann im WWW gefunden...aber blöd..es gab grad keine...die gibts immer nur voll aufgeblüht zu gepfefferten Preisen...
Den Preis hab ich dann auch bezahlt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ein Jahr später ...und konnte das Teil nachhauseschleppen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das dritte Jahr hab ich sie jetzt und sie wird jedes Jahr größer und schöner...
Noch ist sie im Topf...überlege aber schon lange, ob ich sie auspflanzen soll...
Wenn sie Blüht, darf sie im Hauseingang stehen...
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2019)

Monika,
Deine Lady in red, gefällt mir gut, die dürfte auch in meinen Einkaufswagen hüpfen, wenn ich sie irgendwo sehen würde.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Juni 2019)

Naja, gut auskennen würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Aber dass im Supermarkt eine spezielle Züchtung angeboten wird, kann ich mir nun nicht wirklich vorstellen. Sieht zumindest wie eine normale Bauernhortensie/Gartenhortensie aus.

Für mich gehören die __ Hortensien zu den unkaputtbaren Pflanzen. Ich hab nur die 0815-Sorten an Bauernhortensien sowie Schneeballhortensien und eine Rispenhortensie.
Was die meisten nicht so gerne mögen, ist den ganzen Tag in der prallen Sonne stehen. Sie brauchen viel Dünger, sind sehr hungrig. Und gegen viel Wasser haben sie auch nix.
Kalk mögen sie nicht so gerne, die meisten kommen aber auch damit gut klar. 
Meine Hortensien sind in ganz normale Gartenerde eingepflanzt (für die Rhododendronerde bin ich meistens zu geizig) und bekommen mehrmals im Jahr Rhododendrondünger. Wenn der mal wieder alle ist, gibt's auch mal einfach nur Blaukorn. Gegossen werden sie reichlich, entweder Brunnenwasser oder Leitungswasser. Hatte auch mal eine zeitlang mit Alaun gearbeitet, damit eine blaue weiterhin schön blau blüht. War da aber etwas schlampig bei der Regelmäßigkeit und hab dann beschlossen, dass sie dann halt rosa/rot blüht.
Kurz vorm Winter schneid ich sie entgegen aller zu lesender Anweisungen immer bis auf ca. 5 cm über den Boden zurück. Ich mag an den Stellen, wo sie stehen keine solchen Monsterpflanzen.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2019)

Hei...ok...interessant...
Ja, bei Rewe gibts ab und zu mal Überschussproduktionen.
Da hab ich zb. auch schonmal eine Passiflora Quadrangularis ergattert...
Die kriegt man normal auch nirgends...
Eigentlich hab ich __ Hortensien immer nicht gemocht...
deswegen nur als Farbtupfer, wenn sie blühen.
Zu meinem restlichen Garten passen sie nicht wirklich...deswegen Töpfe und Wanderzirkus...
Die Rispen sind aber so dezent, das ich sie mir auch im Garten vorstellen könnte..plane schon seit längerem einen Sitzplatz mit weißblühenden und panaschierten Pflanzen.
Ich würde es schade finden, wenn die Lady in Red irgendwo in einer Ecke stehen würde, wo sie keiner sieht...will jetzt mal Ableger machen, als Backup...
VG Monika
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2019)

Hi,

in Supermärkten, Discountern ect. werden eigentlich nur solche pflanzen angeboten die sich leicht und preiswert in großen Mengen vermehren lassen (Monicas groß-/starkwüchsige Passiflora quadrangularis z.B. ist überall in den Tropen neben der Maracuja (Passiflora edulis) mit die wichtigste fruchtliefernde Passionsblumeund wird dort millionenfach nachgezogen)

bei den Seerosen z.B die in Aldi, Lidl und Co. zu finden sind handelt es sich allesamt um 100+ Jahre alte Marliac-Sorten ( das sind halt noch echte "Wuchermonster" und daher jährlich in gewaltigen Mengen über Rhizomstücke extrem preiswert vermehrbar) wie gelb - "Chromtella", weiß - "Albidia", rosa - "Carnea""Rosea", rot - "__ Attraction" u.a von seinen großwüchsigen roten

die "buntblütigen"  __ Hortensien die man dort findet sind im allgemeinen ganz normale Bauernhortensien und da hängt die Blütenfarbe halt von der Bodenreaktion ab. alkalischer Boden - bläulich; saurer Boden - rosa

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Juni 2019)

Hei, hab eine gefunden, die fast so aussieht wie meine...
https://www.baumschule-newgarden.de/6506/hydrangea-macrophylla-nymphe/bauern-hortensie-nymphe?c=1580
Die ganzen andern sind ehr glattrandig...
VG Monika


----------



## KarinSofia (24. Juni 2019)

ich bin jetzt dem Geheimnis auf die Spur gekommen !
der komplette Name lautet: Magic Ruby Tuesday
Ihre Blütenfarbe verändert sich von Grün, Weiß, Rosa und dann im Spätsommer Rubinrot
daher halt eben "Magic"
nun heißt es abwarten und hoffen, daß die Hortensie DAS auch weiß 
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Juni 2019)

Dass die in der Blüte Farbübergänge hat - ja  
Aber wenn Du schreibst „weiß“, da versteh ich dann auch wirklich „weiß“ und dass ist sie nicht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juni 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei..freu Dich doch...weiße __ Hortensien sind total schönnnnn
> VG Monika


Hallo,
auch ich finde weiße Hortensien sehr schön, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen
Schönen heißen Sonntag noch  
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (3. Juli 2019)

Ich habs dieses Jahr mal mit Alaun versucht, aber zu früh angefangen . 
Die kleine Hortensie ist ein bißchen blau geworden, die Große mischt sich durch sämtliche Farben
    
Original waren sie rosa


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du mit dem Alaun konsequent weiter machst, werden sie im nächsten Jahr schön blau sein.


----------



## jolantha (3. Juli 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit dem Alaun konsequent weiter machst


Nöööö, laut Gärtner nicht. Alaun soll man erst nehmen, wenn die Knospen treiben, dann werden sie auch blau. 
Ich habe Anfang Mai damit angefangen, als noch keine Knospen da waren, und dann klappt das nicht richtig,
sagt der Gärtner


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. Juli 2019)

Ob schon Knospen da waren oder nicht, ist nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Beginnen mit Alaun sollte man bei Austriebsbeginn (Austriebsknospen, nicht Blütenknospen). Es kann oftmals bis zu 2 Jahren dauern, bis eine schöne gleichmäßige Blaufärbung vorhanden ist. Hat auch viel damit zu tun, wie hart Dein Gießwasser ist und der PH-Wert des Bodens vor der Alaungabe. Dann hängt es auch noch von der einzelnen Pflanze ab, ob es schneller oder langsamer geht.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juli 2019)

Huhu...jetzt öffnen sich auch die Miniblütchen in der Mitte der Blüte
  
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2019)

Das ist meine ehemals weiße Hortensie . Obs am eisenhaltigen Wasser liegt ??
  

Die anderen sind auch alle bunt


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (12. Feb. 2020)

Die Farbe von __ Hortensien wird durch Aluminiumionen gebildet/intensiviert, es bildet sich ein "Farblack". In Alaun (Kaliumaluminiumsulfat) ist genug davon drin. Die Farbe ist dann auch noch Boden-pH-Wert-abhängig, weil die Farbe wie ein chemischer Indikator wirkt (wie Lackmus). Rottöne im sauren Milieu, Blautöne im alkalischen Milieu (im alkalischen Boden wird Aluminium wasserunlöslich und gelangt dann nicht mehr in die Blüten). Die meisten Hortensien mögen keinen Kalk im Boden und auch nicht im Gießwasser, schneiden solltest du sie, wenn überhaupt, nur im Frühling (sie blühen dann im Sommer am "frischen Holz"). Hortensien mögen auch feuchten Wind, drum gedeihen sie so doll und verwildert in der Bretagne und an englischen Küsten.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Feb. 2020)

Hei, im Frühling schneiden?
Das kannst Du bei den meisten, außer Endlesssummer, Ever &Ever, Annabelle und Rispenhortensien aber vergessen, da die Blüten am Vorjahresholz gebildet werden.
Beim Rest wird lediglich alte Blütenstände und eingetrocknetes entfernt.
Sonst is nix mit Blüten...
VG Monika, 
die heute ihre Rispenhortensien und die Annabelle zurückschneiden will und gleich vom Rückschnitt neue Pflanzen zieht...
Die Teller und Bauernhortensien werd ich nur wie beschrieben schneiden, aber erst später...die Frostgefahr ist noch nicht ganz gebannt...nicht das sie noch weiter runterfrieren...
Es juckt auch schon bei den Schmetterlingsfliedern und Bartblumen...risikooo, mal sehen wie weit ich komme...soll schonwieder regnen...


----------



## Anja W. (14. Feb. 2020)

Da stimme ich Monika zu! Die "Bauerhortensien" dürfen im Frühjahr auf keinen Fall geschnitten werden (bis auf das Trockene)! Ein Jahr sind mir viele Zweige abgefroren und ich musste den großen Busch zurückschneiden. Das bedeutete genau 4 Blüten, direkt an der Hauswand, wo ich nicht geschnitten hatte....

Monika, die Rispenhortensie ist morgen dran  Der Schmetterlingsflieder guckt mich auch schon an, vor allem, da er schon so doll austreibt. 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Feb. 2020)

Machst Du auch Stecklinge von den Rispenhortensien?
Hab ich Spaß dran..ein Jahr warten und man hat ein schönes Geschenk, wenn man mal eingeladen ist...
Die hohen Töpfe, wo Himbeeren drin waren, gehen wunderbar
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (14. Feb. 2020)

Nein, Monika, habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind die Gärten so voll, dass Ableger usw. keinen mehr erfreuen. Wir haben hier auch nur einen Minigarten um die Terrasse, da ist kein Platz mehr. Ich suche gerade noch ein Plätzchen für die Echinacaen, die ich im Herbst in Kübeln hatte. Will auch schon keiner mehr haben


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Feb. 2020)

Sehr schade...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (14. Feb. 2020)

Du machst mir richtig schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Feb. 2020)

Nööö....ich meinte nicht, das Du sie entsorgst, sondern das sie niemand haben möchte...Die ersten 3 Jahre waren bei mir noch einfach...
Nr.1 zurückgeschnitten und einen 2. gemacht für links und rechts der Haustür...
Dann noch einen neben das Garagentor...
Was ich jetzt mit dem diesjahr mache, weiß ich noch nicht..wird warscheinlich ein Geschenk (+eine Vanilla fraise und eine Strong Annabelle Ableger)...hoffe das sie irgendwann dann blühen und ich sie wie einen Blumenstrauß verschenken kann...was derjenige damit macht...is mir eigentlich schnuppe
Aber mir macht das Pflanzen ziehen ansich Spass und ist keine Mühe für mich...
Muß jeder selber wissen, was er damit macht...wer keinen Spaß dran hat..komposti, oder Grünabfall...klarer Fall
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Feb. 2020)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Aber mir macht das Pflanzen ziehen ansich Spass und ist keine Mühe für mich...


... nur für den Fall, dass Du Deine gezogenen Pflanzen loswerden möchtest, ich bin da ein dankbarer Abnehmer. Finde irgendwie immer ein Plätzchen ...
(und ich fahr oft durchs PLZ-Gebiet 63...)


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Feb. 2020)

Hei, ok, gut zu wissen, dauert nur immer etwas, bis klar is, das sie es gepackt haben...
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (15. Feb. 2020)

@Biotopfan das Dauern macht doch nix. Ist doch schön zuzusehen, wie sie sich so langsam entwickeln. Gärtnern bedeutet halt mal Geduld. Ich mach auch häufig von allem Möglichen Stecklinge. Mein Problem ist dabei nur, meine Katzen sind da auch immer sehr interessiert dran. Die Phoebe schmust so lange dran rum, bis nix mehr draus wird und Carlo mopst sie immer aus der Erde und trägt sie davon.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Feb. 2020)

Moin zusammen,
wie schön, dass hier noch mehr Hotensienfans sind, bin ebenfalls bekennend '__ Hortensien-süchtig' 
meine Rispenhortensien habe ich auch schon runtergeschnitten: Vanilla fraise, 2 x Limelight und 1 Wim's Red!
Die Vanilla fraise ist die, welche hier am dollsten Gas gibt, eingesetzt vor 5 Jahren, mit damals knapp 10 Blüten.
DAS  war sie im letzten Jahr....  das letzte Bild stammt aus 2018


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Feb. 2020)

Ahh, mein erster Gedanke war...
Du warst auch letzten Sommer bei Norma einkaufen...
Da gab es nämlich genau die 3 Sorten für kleines Geld.
Meine Vanilla fraise ist von dort..die Limelight hab ich jetzt schon länger...war aber auch mal von dort...
Sie streuen jetzt wieder jeden Mittwoch Gärtnerlockmittel...
Das erstmal war ich schon dort...Anzuchterde..unschlagbarer Preis

Klar, wenn man Steckhölzer und Stecklinge macht, muß man schon Geduld mitbringen.
Ich bin auch im Mom an Rosenstecklingen...und oh Wunder...es funktioniert 
VG Monika


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (16. Feb. 2020)

Der Blütezeit-Knackpunkt, wonach sich der Schnittzeitpunkt richtet, ist etwa Mitte bis Ende Juni.

Alles was danach blüht, blüht am frischen Holz, aber auch Rosen. Schneidet man im Frühjahr (also __ Sommerflieder, __ Hibiskus,...)

Alles was davor blüht, macht Blütentriebe am vorjährigen Holz (auch __ Wein, Brombeeren, Himbeeren, …). Schneidet man nach der Blüte, damit sie Triebe produzieren, die dann im nächsten Jahr blühen/fruchten... Wenig Blüten bekommen jene, die im Herbst die Forsythien absäbeln.

Also je nachdem, wann Deine __ Hortensien blühen, danach richtest Du den Schnittzeitpunkt.


----------

